# Second monitor, how will It fit?



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 27, 2011)

So I'm getting a second monitor, and I was wondering how it would fit on my desk, it's already kinda full... (pic http://i.imgur.com/KIoZy.jpg the monitor I have there is a 22" and I'm getting a 19") I could move my speakers behind the screens, but then everything would sound like poop... Do you think it's safe having the screens hang off the desk a little?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 27, 2011)

Mount the speakers on the wall. If they can't do that, get better ones that can. Otherwise I'd look for a new desk or a dual monitor mount of some sort.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 27, 2011)

I tested out with my moms screen (21.6inch) and I can fit my wireless adapter and one speaker, I could have the other speaker ontop of my xbox (which is to the left of me) I could have the other speaker on the couch to the right of me, but it might fall, and if i want to plug in headphones it could be a problem


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 27, 2011)

Why get a second monitor?


----------



## bbmarley (Nov 27, 2011)

get a monitor arm stand attach to side back or desk


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 27, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Why get a second monitor?



Because I can  and I want to play games and have youtube on the side while my guy is walking from one end of skyrim to the other 



bbmarley said:


> get a monitor arm stand attach to side back or desk


The monitors I have arn't worth a  $100 arm.. The screen I'm getting is a $50 best buy 1280x768 19 inch screen... If I had something nice in the 30 inch area I would think about it..


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2011)

be aware the card will run much warmer too. Sort of a thing that most people don't realize until they have the screens connected. So make sure you have good airflow to it now


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 27, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> be aware the card will run much warmer too. Sort of a thing that most people don't realize until they have the screens connected. So make sure you have good airflow to it now



I found that out the hard way with my old 6800GT :3.. My temps with the 6850 are about the same as my 5770 sadly... I idle around 50C and full load in the 70s I've gotten it as high as 78C with skyrim


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 27, 2011)

Remember that full screen programs trap your mouse/keyboard in most cases (and programs of non-native resolution on one monitor will make the other resize or make the windows move around) so if you're not displaying information that doesn't require user intervention e.g. IRC window, temp monitoring or something, 2 monitors are pretty much useless unless you like alt tabbing a thousand times while gaming.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, so I found a better monitor that is the same resolution as mine http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brows....jsp?locale=en for the same price. 

 @jstn7477
 Well If I'm gaming and I don't want to have it displayed across the two, I'll have a movie or youtube on the side, and I'm fine with having to alt tab every half hour to change videos, I do that already lol.



so now I stole my mom's screen just to see what its like, the second monitor is 1024x768 and the other is 1360x768, how can I get a game to stretch across to the other one? can I just put it 2 384x768?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Put the monitors in front of the speakers, lay the speakers down on their sides so they aren't really obstructed by the monitors.

And I think to get it to stretch across both screens they have to be the same resolution.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 27, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Put the monitors in front of the speakers, lay the speakers down on their sides so they aren't really obstructed by the monitors.
> 
> And I think to get it to stretch across both screens they have to be the same resolution.



I didn't think of that, thanks! And ahh that's probably it, I'll try that in the morning.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 27, 2011)

get a bigger desk.some games wont let you stretch past the first monitor without a second video card.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I didn't think of that, thanks! And ahh that's probably it, I'll try that in the morning.



I hope it works for you.

Also, I love the MX700, I've owned probably at least 5, though most have been replaced with G7s, I still use one on my techbench at home and the techbench at work.  Great mice!


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828#1082808

these clamp on your desk and come in many configurations.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 27, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> I hope it works for you.
> 
> Also, I love the MX700, I've owned probably at least 5, though most have been replaced with G7s, I still use one on my techbench at home and the techbench at work.  Great mice!



good eye! I actually have 2 right now, one is the backup 


BumbleBee said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828#1082808
> 
> these clamp on your desk and come in many configurations.



wow those are a lot cheaper than I thought... but I have it all set up now, but games still dont stretch across the two... Is there a setting I have to enable? All games look like this, or the other screen is black.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 27, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> get a bigger desk.some games wont let you stretch past the first monitor without a second video card.



what i said earlier


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 27, 2011)

athlonx2 said:


> what i said earlier



bah i'm looking! The swedish can only make so many!


EDIT: I figured it out, turns out eyefinity wasn't enabled lol


----------

